# Netgear DG824B Firmware



## Taubenschreck (26. November 2004)

Hallo, ich suche für meinen Netgear DG824B eine Firmware. Es soll aber keine normale sein, sonder eine auf Linux. Für Router von anderen Marken habe ich sowas schon oft gesehen. Nur noch nicht für Netgear. Gibt es sowas für Netgear?


----------

